# Can we stop pretending on Trump?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Can we stop pretending he's going to be good for conservation and public lands? If this is his pick for DOI he is not honoring Roosevelts legacy.

"U.S. Rep. Cathy McMorris Rodgers (R) was an original co-sponsor of Rep. Chaffetz's legislation to sell off more than 3 million acres of public lands to private interests"

http://thehill.com/policy/energy-en...cmorris-rodgers-for-interior-secretary-report

In 4 years when the Land and Water Conservation Fund is gutted, the Antiquities act is over, public lands have tripled in mining and oil and gas wells, and millions of acres are lost.....I hope everyone can then say in 4 years whatever you got out of this man was worth it. You can say he hasn't done anything yet, but we are already on a path down the wrong direction. Guess billionaires who will be hunting what and where they want regardless of cost might not have been so trustworthy after all.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Let's hear the Trump support guys? Lie to yourself some more.
http://www.backcountryhunters.org/bha_response_to_interior_apt

It's gonna be a great 4 years sportsmen, enjoy them now!

http://trib.com/news/state-and-regi...cle_3ae56103-9d27-5890-8888-aaf771323224.html


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry Hillary lost but move on...


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Sorry Hillary lost but move on...


Where did I mention Hillary? Just because your default is "he's better than Hillary" doesn't mean people get to use it as an excuse for 4 years for the BS he does. This is a terrible pick, and it's okay to criticize it.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Give a rest will you. He isn't even in office yet and your crying wolf. Get over yourself


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Give a rest will you. He isn't even in office yet and your crying wolf. Get over yourself


He is however building a cabinet of anti-public land associates and just acting like that's fine and dandy is the stupidest thing anyone who cares about public land could do. These will directly affect his administration, so it doesn't really matter if he's in office. Ignore it though.....you're guns are safe.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think there's more pressing things to worry about that land in Utah. Much a do about nothing.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> I think there's more pressing things to worry about that land in Utah. Much a do about nothing.


I don't disagree there's other pressing issues, but that's not what we discuss here. I'm not against him but on this absolutely. mm, I actually think we would get along fine on most things, and we probably even agree on this, but he's already got a pass on a few things that absolutely are not conservative (crony capatalism, infrastructure, healthcare replacement). He's also put 3 Goldman and Sachs executives in his cabinet after criticizing Clinton from taking money from them, why are republicans and supporters still patting him on the back? That's too far into politics for here so don't answer. I don't need to give him a pass just because he's him. He'll do some good things, he'll do some bad things, but this is a bad thing.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I would have to trust his word. Until he takes action in another direction.
I also blame utah for the reelection of Bishop


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

1-I, 
are you willing to eat crow four years from now?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> 1-I,
> are you willing to eat crow four years from now?


I hope I'm eating a big pile of it ridge, but his picks have me doubtful.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I hope I'm eating a big pile of it ridge, but his picks have me doubtful.


I can't believe you don't have a big ole ulcer by now or maybe you do.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> He is however building a cabinet of anti-public land associates and just acting like that's fine and dandy is the stupidest thing anyone who cares about public land could do. These will directly affect his administration, so it doesn't really matter if he's in office. Ignore it though.....you're guns are safe.


There are over 325 million residents in the US. The public land belongs to each of them so that means there are 325 million different opinions on how that land should be managed. Your opinion is no more relevant or irrelevant than anyone else of the 325+ million US residents.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Picks is picks, this is something we will have to deal with for the next 4 years. Like it or not it is what it is. Please I am so sick of politics I could throw up!! _/O


Edit; I don't have any guns any more, my wife sold them all :O•-:


----------

